# Cut comb honey vs. chunk honey



## Tillie (Apr 26, 2006)

I donated to our short course as a raffle item for the participants a box of what I call cut comb honey - mind you, this is my second year and I don't count myself as an authority in anything except making mistakes.

I noticed on the list of items donated for the raffle that my honey was listed as chunk honey.

The honey I donated was a four inch square of cut comb, drained and then boxed with no surrounding liquid honey in a box designed to hold a 4 " square of cut comb.

When I bottle chunk honey, I put a chunk of comb in the bottle and surround it with liquid honey procured by crush and strain.

Am I wrong to call the honey in the box that is purely honey in the comb with no liquid cut comb honey? If you were me, would you correct the bee club president or let it bee?

Linda T in Atlanta


----------



## iddee (Jun 21, 2005)

After 30 years of beekeeping, I feel the same as you do. Maybe someone here can teach us both something.


----------



## Dan Williamson (Apr 6, 2004)

You look at it the same way I do. Chunk is in a jar with honey surrounding it. Cut comb honey is cut and has no liquid honey around it. That's what I call it when I sell it.

Speaking of Cut comb and Chunk.... both sold extremely well this year. I'm plumb sold out of both.


----------



## shawnwri (Jul 31, 2006)

I think your correct. As far as "correcting" the president, what is the potential fallout? Some people take correction well, others don't.


----------



## Dan Williamson (Apr 6, 2004)

shawnwri said:


> I think your correct. As far as "correcting" the president, what is the potential fallout? Some people take correction well, others don't.


Who cares? He's the "president" of a bee club. Doesn't mean he's right!  What kind of "fallout" could you possibly be worried about? Frankly, though, it IS a "chunk" of honey! So technically he is correct although the "standard" use of the word may differ.

I've heard extractors called different names. Spinners, centerfuges, extractors etc. Just like everything else in beekeeping everyone has "their way"... "their terminology" etc...

Should we bring up the whole "FERAL" discussion(s) again?


----------



## dcross (Jan 20, 2003)

I say tomatoe, you say tomahtoe, but anyone looking at the raffle prize will know exactly what they're seeing


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>Am I wrong to call the honey in the box that is purely honey in the comb with no liquid cut comb honey?

You are correct.

> If you were me, would you correct the bee club president or let it bee?

Like everyone says, that depends on the person. Some people take correction well and some don't. He may know better and just crossed it up in his head that day.


----------



## ScadsOBees (Oct 2, 2003)

Hmmm...if everything is already printed, I'd let it go for now. As previously mentioned, if they can see what they are buying a raffle for ahead of time, then it shouldn't be a problem.

If they don't see what they are raffling for, then it might be advantageous to mention a correction ahead of time.

It wouldn't be a bad idea to just mention it by the way afterwards or whenever you see the pres. next.

Rick


----------



## berkshire bee (Jan 28, 2007)

you could always call it a chunk of cut-comb honey and everyone will be happy


----------



## Grant (Jun 12, 2004)

This reminds me of an old man, a former beekeeper, who wanted to know if I had any extra "filters." He just caught a swarm. He had a "box" (hive body) but didn't have any extra "filters." Did I have any extra?

I asked what he meant by "filters" and he said those things you use to "fill" the box.

He was referring to frames.

This goes way beyond the concept that all beekeeping is "local"

Grant
Jackson, MO http://www.25hives.homestead.com


----------

